# WOC-Love Lace



## VAQTPIE (Dec 21, 2009)

Is there anything that tickles your fancy from this collection?  

I was snowed in this weekend and I caved and ordered Feline and Sense of Style.  This will be my first time trying the Kohl Power pencils 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## gemmel06 (Dec 21, 2009)

I am skipping this collection.  If I am to get something it would be one of the eyeshadows and that is it!


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Dec 21, 2009)

I am getting all of the eyeshadows except Pincurl (I have that one already). I am definitely stocking up on Kohlpowers.

I'm think I'm passing on the lip colors cuz I have Icescape l/g and the lipsticks look too sheer.


----------



## Vixxan (Dec 21, 2009)

I saw the collection today it looks like everything else in my collection. I passed on this collection and took the money and bought some brushes.


----------



## iaisha26 (Dec 21, 2009)

The lip products are amazing, I picked up all expect Pretty Please (I have it already).


----------



## Fancydymedout1 (Dec 22, 2009)

I will be stocking up on the lipsticks and lipglasses.(That might change once i see them up close though)  I believe i wanted to get one of the eyeshadows but the name totally slips my mind right now. It is the purplish one.


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Dec 22, 2009)

theres nothing that screams "buy me" from this collection. i should get the new kohl power pencil since i have all the other ones but it's not a must have.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Dec 22, 2009)

I got 1 shadow, Love Lace. The rest of it seems pretty dupable to me.


----------



## gemmel06 (Dec 24, 2009)

So just saw the collection today............nothing grabbed my attention.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Dec 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DILLIGAF* 

 
_I got 1 shadow, Love Lace. The rest of it seems pretty dupable to me._

 
That's the only thing that interests me from the collection, but I haven't seen it in person yet.


----------



## onlylindah (Dec 24, 2009)

I don't think I will get anything from here! Maybe feline because I haven't tried it though, the rest of the eyeshadow colors I seem to already have and I have icescape so I am bummed I won't be getting anything.


----------



## La Dolce Diva (Dec 26, 2009)

The lipglasses are absolutely delectable!!!!!!  

I admit I wasn't excited about the eyeshadows before, but now that I have them in hand, I'm excited to work with them!  Pincurl excites me the most.  I was a bit confused about the blues in the collection, being that MAC just did a blue palette for F/W Trend, but these are a little softer and you can never go wrong with frosts and veluxe pearls.


----------



## hello_my_apple (Dec 27, 2009)

hyponptizing, love lace, and Suave Intentions. they are all gorgeous! i picked them all up!


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Dec 29, 2009)

I got Utterly Discrete l/g and Raven Kohl Power. I already own Icescape l/g, Pincurl e/s, and Fascinating E/l. This collection proves there's power in marketing--they could have made this collection around being a cow girl, Sky High Denim. The eyeshadows leaned toward blue so much. Sense of Style dissapointed me---it's like a faded and dull version of indigo and blooz together--I was expecting glitz after seeing someone's glitter loaded pic of what was presumed to be Sense of Style in the swatch forum.

Just MO.


----------



## lenchen (Dec 30, 2009)

I just got 2 feline eyeliners, and a raven khol pencil that's it. I'm waiting for the spring colour forcast collection to get here..


----------



## Lovey99 (Dec 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lenchen* 

 
_I just got 2 feline eyeliners, and a raven khol pencil that's it. I'm waiting for the spring colour forcast collection to get here.._

 

I am waiting for Spring Colour Forecast too.  I am skipping the January collections.


----------



## shontay07108 (Dec 31, 2009)

I got utterly discrete lip glass, love lace and suave intentions shadows. They are awesome. I'm going back for hypnotizing shadow.


----------



## Blushbaby (Dec 31, 2009)

I just picked up Raven eye kohl. I wanted Hypnotizing after seeing it in a FOTD last night but have since decided to buy Shale in pan form to save money.


----------

